# Howick, Auckland



## brand180208

Hello

Finally after 18 months, my Husband has accepted an offer of employment with the RTLB in Howick

Could anyone please give us information on where the best areas are in & around Howick to live?
The best Primary schools for our 5 year old Daughter?
The best place to buy a 2nd hand car!!

We should arrive within the next 6 weeks all being well

Is it possible to sign up with a rental property prior to arriving?
We have a friend in North Shore who can vet the place beforehand if possible

Thank you
Rebecca


----------



## kiwigser

*Howick*

You will get more informed replies than mine about schools, just to say Howick is a great area to live. The beaches are lovely and the town itself is cafe culture, with all you will need. Shopping is Botany. Auckland is a ferry journey away.

Bucklands Beach is renowned for its schools, but this tends to push up house prices.

Second hand cars are no problem, there are plenty of garages nearby, have a look at Buy Right, get an AA check


----------



## inhamilton

Hi, hope your trip goes well and smoothly.
You may be lucky to sign up for a rental from overseas. There's a fairly high demand for rentals compared to supply so people already here will get first digs, I think. Sometimes the company you have signed up for to work for will find a rental for you. Has your husband asked them (RTLB)?


----------



## brand180208

Hi

My husband didn't ask as such regarding rentals but the RTLB advised they would pay for our hotel when we first arrived - so then we can find a rental, car etc & they would take us around to get to know the areas etc.

I guess our issue at present, is not knowing when we will actually leave the UK - as we have to wait for the temporary visa to be issued before we can leave, although we have already applied for PR but this will be processed in NZ when we arrive (apparently they will transfer it)
So it is difficult to look for rentals

Can we rent without IRD numbers? As we can't get these sorted until we arrive or is that purely so we can get paid by the employer?

Thanks again

We are so looking forward to coming out!!

Regards
Rebecca


----------



## escapedtonz

brand180208 said:


> Hi My husband didn't ask as such regarding rentals but the RTLB advised they would pay for our hotel when we first arrived - so then we can find a rental, car etc & they would take us around to get to know the areas etc. I guess our issue at present, is not knowing when we will actually leave the UK - as we have to wait for the temporary visa to be issued before we can leave, although we have already applied for PR but this will be processed in NZ when we arrive (apparently they will transfer it) So it is difficult to look for rentals Can we rent without IRD numbers? As we can't get these sorted until we arrive or is that purely so we can get paid by the employer? Thanks again We are so looking forward to coming out!! Regards Rebecca


You don't need an IRD number to rent. It is only required by your employer so they pay the right amount of income tax on your behalf.
You can work without an IRD number but you will pay the emergency tax rate which is higher, then have to claim it back.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## brand180208

Oh ok - the way we were informed, no IRD numbers meant no income - so that's something!


----------



## escapedtonz

brand180208 said:


> Oh ok - the way we were informed, no IRD numbers meant no income - so that's something!


Yeah what you've been told is a bit misleading.

I started work for my employer without an IRD number.
Anyone who works would be daft not to get an IRD number asap after arrival as you would pay a higher tax rate and since every cent is taxed here (no personal allowance like the UK) you could have a bit of a tax refund claim going on.
Salary is generally paid fortnightly also which you may not be used to. So much better than monthly paid salary 

Generally it takes 10 working days for the IRD number to come through and it all depends when you start, when your company pay run goes through and when your IRD number comes through whether your first pay cheque will have a higher % of tax taken.


----------



## brand180208

Is it correct we need to go to a post office with the form to sort out the IRD?


----------



## escapedtonz

brand180208 said:


> Is it correct we need to go to a post office with the form to sort out the IRD?


You can print the form off the IRD website and fill it in or fill it in on the IRD website and print it off.
You then need to take it to an NZ post office or to an AA (Automobile Association) shop who will check it an send it off for processing.

You have to do it in person. You cannot do it from overseas and you must specify an address in NZ on the form.
You can use your work address or temporary accommodation. You can always update the address of your "membership".


----------



## brand180208

Thank you!!
It's so much easier asking people that have gone through the processes or know someone who has


----------



## escapedtonz

brand180208 said:


> Thank you!! It's so much easier asking people that have gone through the processes or know someone who has


No problem. Glad to help.
Just ask away if you have anything specific.

This is good advice....

On the first working day after arrival, go to see your chosen NZ bank (assuming you've already opened an account from overseas and transferred some money). You can make the appointment before arrival. This meeting is so you can verify your ID and pick up your ATM cards so you can get at your money straight away and you have banking details for your employer.

Next, take your already completed IRD forms (do one for everybody - even the kids) to the post office or AA shop so they can be processed immediately.
With an IRD number everybody in the family will benefit considering bank interest etc and as soon as you get the Residency you can all join Kiwisaver and get free money off the government. You will need an IRD number for this.
This scheme is only available to Residents and above. With regular payments in to your personal Kiwisaver account - either via your employer or own bank account (min $20 per week), the government will deposit an initial $1k into each fund plus other annual bonuses. It soon mounts up and is a savings scheme for your pension years.


----------



## brand180208

I thought I couldn't apply for our Daughter until we had received our IRD numbers?


----------



## escapedtonz

brand180208 said:


> I thought I couldn't apply for our Daughter until we had received our IRD numbers?


No. You can all apply at the same time. An IRD number is for an individual so kids don't have to wait until parents get one.
Once you've filled in the form you just have to make sure you take the necessary proof documents along to the post office / AA shop.
See here :-

http://www.ird.govt.nz/how-to/irdnumbers/


----------



## brand180208

Thank you!!


----------



## brand180208

Hello

We wanted to find a rental property before coming over in a few weeks (we have people who would vet the property before signing on the dotted line) but no estate agents will get back to us?
Is this a common thing

It doesn't help that we want to buy our Daughter a cat (unfortunately this was promised before looking into things) so it wipes out potentially 98% of the houses & the other 2% we don't like the look of

We have said about putting into contracts that carpets will be professionally cleaned and we would give the Landlord a one off fee as a thank you to allow pets - again the estate agents won't contact us back

I'm just worried, as I don't want to be weeks looking around when we arrive & then try to find my daughter a school

Or am I being too optimistic that this can be achieved, when half way around the world?!?! Lol


----------



## sharbuck

Hi Rebecca

Scott and Ricci here. Glad to hear you are going to make it over shortly. My account crashed so I had to start over and missed your PM. We would love to hear from you!


----------



## brand180208

Hi guys!

As you gather, we are headed to Eastern Auckand in mid-January - Kieren 's work starts on the 30th so just waiting on the visa to be issued!
Unsure which suburb we are going to settle in but will get a feel for Howick & the surrounding areas once we arrive

Our Daughter is very excited at the thought of coming over in the summer months - so lots of exciting times ahead

I tried to PM you but the site wouldn't allow me to send it

Congrats on setting up your business...how did that come around!?
Are you still working at the job you started when we were there in the summer

We would like to visit Rotorua again in the future, so keep in touch as you can finally meet our little girl 

Speak soon
Rebecca x


----------



## sharbuck

Scott and I are so happy for you that you are coming over soon. The job lasted 5 weeks, it was family owned and they were fighting with each other. They also had me working 6 days a week. I decided then to work on my travel business and just recently launched my website.

xxxxxxx
Website address removed. No advertising! Become a premium member if you wish to do this and advertise in the market place.

We bought a house in September and live in Tokoroa which is 1/2 hr from Rotorua and an our from Tauranga. We would love to meet up with you again and meet your daughter. I know she's got to be quite excited about the move. One of our sons is coming next week for holiday. Please let us know if ere is anything we can do for you in helping you get over and settled and look forward to seeing you again. Cheers Scott and Ricci


----------



## Gimme5

Hi Rebecca

Didn't bother logging on since moving to Australia, just realized it's been over 2 years. Saw your post which caught my attention as we've lived in the area for a number of years. You need to live in zone to enroll your daughter in state schools so do check with the real estate agents before renting. Usually if the property is in a good school zone, it'll be all over the ads. Best state schools IMO are Mellons Bay Primary, Cockle Bay Primary and Sunnyhills Primary in that order. I've lived in both Mellons Bay and Cockle Bay and they are generally nice areas to live and a stones throw to Howick. All the best.


brand180208 said:


> Hello
> 
> Finally after 18 months, my Husband has accepted an offer of employment with the RTLB in Howick
> 
> Could anyone please give us information on where the best areas are in & around Howick to live?
> The best Primary schools for our 5 year old Daughter?
> The best place to buy a 2nd hand car!!
> 
> We should arrive within the next 6 weeks all being well
> 
> Is it possible to sign up with a rental property prior to arriving?
> We have a friend in North Shore who can vet the place beforehand if possible
> 
> Thank you
> Rebecca


----------

